# Balancing speaker system



## jmoboe (Apr 27, 2009)

I use a virtual organ program that supports multi-channel stereo output (Hauptwerk) and I have the following set of Ikey active monitors:

- a pair of M505: 25W/50W (HF/LF), 5" LF driver, 1" soft dome HF driver
- a pair of M606: 30W/60W (HF/LF), 6" LF driver, 1" soft dome HF driver
- a pair of M808: 40W/85W (HF/LF), 8" LF driver, 1" soft dome HF driver
- one M10S subwoofer, 175W, 10" driver

The subwoofer can distribute the HF part of the signal to a pair of speakers (Crossover 80Hz). I presently use the M808 with the sub-woofer. Each speaker has its own volume control. The subwoofer distributes a fixed signal (unaffected by its own volume control) to the M808 pair connected to it. Each subsystem should be balanced with the others since various stops from an organ will go to different subsystems. The stops with lower pitches will be sent to the M10s-M808 subsystem, but the balance between the M10s and the M808 units must be such that the relationship between the different notes and their overtones is respected.

What is the best strategy to balance this system using REQ?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Best way really is to get an SPL meter, use REW to generate a test tone (if you dont have a way of doing so already), and measure the volume of each speaker at the listening position. You can then get the volume of each speaker to match correctly. Once you have each speakers spl matched correctly, you can then consider delving further in the system EQ should you feel you would benefit from doing so.


----------



## jmoboe (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for your answer, Moonfly,

I already have a Radio Shack SPL meter and have used it for different measurements with REQ. Maybe I was not clear enough, but my main concern is to balance the subwoofer with the two associated wide-range speakers, given the way they are hooked up and used together. Are you saying that, if I adjust all the wide-range speakers individually at a given signal level using the Main speaker pink noise signal in REQ, I just have to set my subwoofer at the same level using the subwoofer pink noise signal and everything will be OK?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you have your spl meter connected to REW?

Oh, and mind my manners, welcome to HTS :T


----------



## jmoboe (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, I do. I have used it doing some test measurements. 

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Jean!




> What is the best strategy to balance this system using REQ?


I don’t see why it would be different from any other high performance audio system: You’d want response as flat as possible, or perhaps with an upward tilt of the low end to better emphasize the low notes.




> Are you saying that, if I adjust all the wide-range speakers individually at a given signal level using the Main speaker pink noise signal in REQ, I just have to set my subwoofer at the same level using the subwoofer pink noise signal and everything will be OK?


 I doubt anyone here has any familiarity with a system like this, to tell you _how_ to adjust it. (For instance, “stops,” “subsystems,” an assortment of main speakers with incrementally larger woofers - doesn’t compute as a hi-fi system for music reproduction, which is what we’re most familiar with here.) Probably the only advice we can give is that the _goal_ most likely would be flat response. You might want to look up a Forum for virtual organ enthusiasts – I’m sure there’s one out there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you're concerned with the increased roll off of the smaller speakers.

First measure the roll-off of each speaker.

Once you know the roll-offs negative eq the slower rolloffs to match them to the smaller speakers. Then use REW overall to smooth the response. If this isn't what you are talking about we'll need a bit more explanation. 

What is your complete setup?


----------

